

A new Android Market for phones, with books and movies - jcorcuera
http://googlemobile.blogspot.com/2011/07/new-android-market-for-phones-with.html

======
alexeckermann
"If you’re in the U.S., you’ll also be able to download the Videos app, rent
movies, and buy books once you receive the new Android Market."

I know that content licensing is an issue but out of the last few "major"
products Google has released, a majority have been US only.

When will we get to the point where Google gives enough effort into something
that can go more than US-only?

For me it just feels like they are throwing stuff out there and seeing what
sticks. Then when it does stick go and find out how to roll it out to a few
more countries and do that. Not a lot of effort or confidence in what they
release.

Edit: Just to add, I live in Australia. So you can see my real frustration
with releases like this.

------
dangrossman
Google TV boxes are due for an Android update this summer (meaning within a
month or two). That's finally going to add the Android Market which was
missing at release -- you could only use the apps that came preinstalled.
Being able to rent movies through the market is a great idea for that form
factor.

Maybe I'll actually hook my box up to a TV again; right now it's running a
GeckoBoard status board on a wall monitor because of its low power usage
compared to a PC.

